# Manual Transmission Oil Change



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone happen to have the pages for the 6speed manual transmission oil change on the Allroad? I want to confirm the overall level, I have seen that depending on the car there are 2 different measurements for proper fill.

I am having 2 symptoms that I am hoping may be caused by aftermarket oil (Redline MT-90) put in by the PO. I get a pretty noticable whine while cruising on the highway. Also, on tight turns in a parking lot, with the clutch engaged, I get a strong rumble that seems like the torsen diff is locking up.

I have read that both overfilling the gearbox and non-OEM oil can cause the issues with the differential.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

2nd on needing this info. Also in need of a lead on best priced or pre-loved A6 Allroad Bentley manual. 

2¢ on oem trans oil. It works well! Over 250k on orig owner 5SP M in 90 g60 w/ 3 clutch packs & 60k on the AR 6SP M 2nd owner since 05 on 2nd clutch pack ready for 3rd. Both are smooth as butter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

